# Cedar Creek WMA



## AliBubba (Feb 2, 2009)

I was wondering if there are hogs at Cedar Creek WMA. Any one hunted there lately? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 2, 2009)

*I've hunted a lot of it*

I've never seen any hog sign there...


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 2, 2009)

Our club border cedar creek, no hogs yet.


----------



## rkwrichard (Feb 3, 2009)

I have hunted Cedar Creek for 6 years now and have not heard of a hog being taken on any of the hunts. You might want to go further South.


----------



## fivesolas (Feb 3, 2009)

We were at Ceder Creek last weekend and saw a ton of hog sign. Didn't see hogs, but the sign was there..poo, rooting, et. Saw turkey and deer sign too.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 3, 2009)

*There is a first time for everything*

I ain't saying they won't be there


But that is a HARD hunted wma,you sure it wasn't armadilla rooting?They are in every bottom there and will till trails with their noses in long lines through the creek bottoms...

Hog sign will be plowed in there like a rototiller,ankle to knee deep..


----------



## ratman (Feb 3, 2009)

Hunted there for 12 years never seen a hog or heard of 1 being taken.


----------



## fivesolas (Feb 3, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> I ain't saying they won't be there
> 
> 
> But that is a HARD hunted wma,you sure it wasn't armadilla rooting?They are in every bottom there and will till trails with their noses in long lines through the creek bottoms...
> ...



Some of it could have been. There were some pretty deep holes though and looked like hog, but I am not an expert hog hunter. 

If you have a suggestion for a better place to hunt it would be appreciated. I am up for scouting several areas.


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 3, 2009)

iT IS MY OPINION THAT IT WILL ONLY BE A MATTER OF TIME. tHEY ARE ALREADY BEING SPOTTED JUST TWO MILES NORTH OF HWY 16 ON THE RIVER!


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 3, 2009)

*?*



BIGABOW said:


> iT IS MY OPINION THAT IT WILL ONLY BE A MATTER OF TIME. tHEY ARE ALREADY BEING SPOTTED JUST TWO MILES NORTH OF HWY 16 ON THE RIVER!



Oconee or Olcmulgee?I know they are on Redlands pretty good from time to time..Supposedly on Nat'l forrest around 16 on the olcmulgee from time to time.

2 miles north of 16 would be the tailrace to Jackson


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 13, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> Oconee or Olcmulgee?I know they are on Redlands pretty good from time to time..Supposedly on Nat'l forrest around 16 on the olcmulgee from time to time.
> 
> 2 miles north of 16 would be the tailrace to Jackson



ssorry Donnie I should have said 2 miles north of 16 on Murder Creek.


----------



## rsavage1 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've hunted on Cedar Creek for the last twenty four years and have never seen any hogs or sign, but I have also hunted the oconee national forest off of hwy 83 and had never seen a hog or sign but I kill a 400 lb boar in Decemember of 08 in the national forest.


----------

